# new to DIY need direction



## Speedy_11 (7/1/19)

Good day,

I've been vaping for more than two years now and it always been on my mind as to when to start mixing as i always wanted to start creating my own juice(not to sell) I normally use between 200ml-300ml per months more or less and for now I'm running out of ideas as to what juice to try next lol

I have been doing research and created carts at blckvapour and valley vapour but very hesitant to actually start to buy starter kits or concentrates. 

should I scale mix? or syringe mix what are the best ways to start.

my thinking now is either one of the two:

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/starter-kit-2-scale-mixing
https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/starter-kit-1-new-mixer

Or is there a cheaper option to try this out.

I am a fruity/icy type lover lol so i don't think my juice would need steeping lol i more or less know what concentrates il like to mess around with just do not want to take the wrong risk lol

Any help will be apreciated .

HAPPY VAPING !!!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lawrence A (7/1/19)

Welcome to the rabbit hole @Speedy_11 

I think an excellent starting place is this DIY Primer that @RichJB created. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

I would also strongly recommend mixing by weight (scale) and getting your hands on some 'mixing software'. I personally love DIY Juice Calculator from @HotRod19579

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (7/1/19)

Speedy_11 said:


> Good day,
> 
> I've been vaping for more than two years now and it always been on my mind as to when to start mixing as i always wanted to start creating my own juice(not to sell) I normally use between 200ml-300ml per months more or less and for now I'm running out of ideas as to what juice to try next lol
> 
> ...


Hi.
Go for the kit and get one shots.it's easier to start out and will help you gain knowledge on the next steps.
I've seen the black vapour kits and it's a no brainer kit. You just follow the instructions and your DIY is set.
Re-usable too.
And you can get your scales and concentrates from there.also read through the DIY forums there's a lot of info and awesome talented members that will guide you with any DIY direction you choose.
Happy mixing and good luck!
Also tagging a few DIY masters to help you here.
@Andre
@Raindance
@Dietz
@Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Speedy_11 (7/1/19)

Perfect thanks guys @Resistance and @Lawrence A will create my list now and go with the kit cant wait to not have the problem of "what juice to buy" and having the issue of "what juice to make" lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (7/1/19)

Hi @Speedy_11 

I am not a DIY expert at all - but have tried several mixes. 

My advice is to mix with a scale. It's much easier and less to clean up after. You just drip the ingredients straight into the bottle, which is standing on the scale. 

If you like fruity/icy vapes I suggest you peruse the threads with various recipes in that line and pick a few that you think you will like. Then get the ingredients for those. Do 20ml samples (20ml makes it easier to mix if some of the flavours are a very low percentage, like 0.25%) - otherwise you can do 10ml samples.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/

Also this thread is a good one because the recipes are simple
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/1-or-2-flavour-diy-recipes.t30441/

Ask on the forum for advice, the DIY experts on here are real gurus when it comes to this and are very helpful.

All the best and let us know how it goes!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Dietz (7/1/19)

Resistance said:


> Hi.
> Go for the kit and get one shots.it's easier to start out and will help you gain knowledge on the next steps.
> I've seen the black vapour kits and it's a no brainer kit. You just follow the instructions and your DIY is set.
> Re-usable too.
> ...





Silver said:


> Hi @Speedy_11
> I am not a DIY expert at all - but have tried several mixes.
> My advice is to mix with a scale. It's much easier and less to clean up after. You just drip the ingredients straight into the bottle, which is standing on the scale.
> If you like fruity/icy vapes I suggest you peruse the threads with various recipes in that line and pick a few that you think you will like. Then get the ingredients for those. Do 20ml samples (20ml makes it easier to mix if some of the flavours are a very low percentage, like 0.25%) - otherwise you can do 10ml samples.
> ...



Hi @Speedy_11 , DIY is the best!!!
I agree with what @Resistance said on the Once shots, Start out with a lekka Once shot from BLCK to get a feel for things and then start with your own Creations from there! Always remember there is not really a right and a wrong with DIY.

Once you are comfortable with your first DIY one shot, then start by deciding what profiles (dessert,Candy, Tobacco...) you like.
Second would be, _Do not buy everything that you like to taste_ in 'real life', instead go look at a few recipes that appeals to you and try to find a simple 3 ingredient recipe. From there mix it up and get a feel for each ingredient.

At a later stage after finding your feet with you first few recipes, then it’s a good time to start single flavor testing, this will give a better idea of how each flavor works and what you can do with it in combination with other flavs. And most important of all… HAVE FUN!!

@RichJB has an awesome DIY Primer that I would also recommend plus we have many useful episodes covering some valuable info on our podcast, Simply do a Search for TheFogVlog on Youtube and go through some vids, im sure there will be a lot you would like.

And then finally a _very important_ recommendation made by @Silver is to get a Scale from the get-go. This I would suggest above other things, It will save you many frustrations in the future.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (7/1/19)

@Speedy_11 Also have a look at our Local recipes here on the forum, there are maaany Bangers there!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (7/1/19)

@Speedy_11
One more main thing...less is more!
It's been tried and tested.
You can add but it's harder to take away and also looks for recipes that you can adapt by adding or removing a flavour or two (substitution).
Fruit's are always good.something always complements the other and vice versa.
Be patient and like @Dietz said...enjoy and cook up some clouds!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/1/19)

@Speedy_11 .

BLCKvapour has a B&M shop in Cape Town. It may be worth your while to visit the shop and get advice there plus buy your supplies.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Speedy_11 (9/1/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Speedy_11 .
> 
> BLCKvapour has a B&M shop in Cape Town. It may be worth your while to visit the shop and get advice there plus buy your supplies.


Yes indeed oposite KC mall cant wait to make a turn and start

Reactions: Like 3


----------

